# (h)sm(w)?



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

*(h)sm(w)Warmachine Menoth or Khador*

I have a Rhino primed white
Dread painted w tl las
Assault squad with jump packs x5
2 tac squads- bad paint job 
5 snipers- primed black
Land speeder not put together yet.

Thought I had these gone person never got back with me.

Will trade for Protectorate of Menoth or Khador Warjacks or units.
Shipping to USA only Good rep or on good trader thread.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

are you looking to sell them in one lot or would you split them up.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Just looking to trade but would trade in parts


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

What do you want for the rhino, I have lizardmen stuff.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry all gone my brother took them


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Updated brother never took them back up for trade.


----------

